
Panama Papers: Denmark to buy leaked data - arman0
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-37299637
======
kseistrup
And a lawyer has sued the Danish government and tax authorities for doing so:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=da&tl=en&js=y&prev...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=da&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fjyllands-
posten.dk%2Fpolitik%2FECE8984675%2Fadvokat-anmelder-hele-folketinget-for-
haeleri-efter-koeb-af-dokumenter-fra-panama-papers%2F&edit-text=&act=url)

